# Sparkle netting and tulle



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I had bought some grey sparkle tulle for a project and had a few yards left over so I laid the long piece of it all twisted and fluffed across the mantle (among the halloween decorations, with care around the candles) for our party a couple years ago. Then this year set our spookytown pieces on it and it created an almost fog-like look when pulled up and puffed in places. 

I have a lot of the stuff from our drumcorps' colorguard, all kinds of colors. So I have been using it for a few years to pad up and hide things on my props, like the pvc and necks of my witches and to create colored contents in my cauldrons (by itself or mixed in with the previous year's stretch webbing to look all foamy).

So when it came to adding bits and flourishes to the yard just before Halloween I took pieces and hung them from the trees. The effect was wonderful. Especially as you followed around behind one tree to the graveyard. It helped diffuse the view and the lights showed thru' it with an almost fog-like haziness. The stuff from the colorguard already has fishing weights sewn into the corners, so all I had to do was toss the end over a branch and it stayed in place. The weights also held it down so that it waved a bit in the wind, but didn't blow out of position. When I doubled it, the effect was even better as the diffusion was increased.

All of the tulle I had worked well, but the sparkle kind had that extra added effect. There are 2 kinds of netting, one has larger holes, like the kind wound up for a kitchen (not bath ) scrubby and is usually used to fluff out dresses like for square dancing. The other has very small holes and is also used under and over dresses, especially gowns. 

The regular netting runs around $0.77 a yard and the sparkle kind a $1 a yard at our Walmart. I got several bolts of it once when it was knocked down to $0.20 a yard on sale! 

I have around 11yds of sparkle orange that I wove around the ceiling and turned posts of our kitchen. I did that on a whim when I didn't feel like stringing stretch webbing and it came out great. Made an awesome effect for our party! Look for it in discount fabric and JoAnne's fabric stores and especially watch for the sales when the seasonal fabric colors change. Some kinds, when overlapped, give interesting designs of swirls and streaks. And layering different colors can create awesome effects.

So keep an eye out for this stuff at your fabric stores and snatch it up when it goes on sale. It comes in nearly every color and the uses are endless!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

IshWitch..
I think I know what you are talking about but not up on names of fabrics and such do you have a pic of it?


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I have them in the computer but don't think I have them up on photo bucket yet. We've had so much trouble with it and just switched out some parts so I should be able to get them actually uploaded now!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

It works! The computer is working fantastic since hubby replaced a couple things! I have been updating my photobucket all evening so should be able to give you some pics to look at by tomorrow.
Yippee!


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow that 's a great idea.. I have some tulle that's been laying around here for a long time.. I think I should finaly put it to work..lol Thanks for the great tip Ish Witch


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great idea Ish. I too use it in the house for decorating at Halloween, but have never thought about using it outside. And it's cheap enough to just toss afterwards instead of have to clean it out and store it.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Good tip for all, IshWitch

I use tulle to make ghosts in our trees. I use regular white tulle, with some black mixed in. 

The ghosts are pretty evident in the saylight, but at night they look great, especially when caught by the breeze. We don't put any spotlights on them, so they really do appear relatively spectral.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Here's some that I used in the house
http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y1...ns 2006/?action=view&current=halloween271.jpg
Party Decorations 2006 :: orange sparkle tulle instead of stretch web picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
Grey sparkle tulle "fog" for my spookytown
Party Decorations 2006 :: halloween249.jpg picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
Party Decorations 2006 :: halloween250.jpg picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
the purple to the left
Halloween 2006 :: halloween331.jpg picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
some behind me
Halloween 2006 :: halloween337.jpg picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
I always have it just out of the pic
Halloween 2006 :: halloween353.jpg picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
here's one in the light, see the lead fishing wt. hanging in the corner?
Halloween 2006 :: Still waiting! (used tulle in trees, has lead wts in corners) picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
the same tulle hanging thru the tree behind Wally, blurring the red flood on the demons
Halloween 2006 :: halloween355.jpg picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
tulle pant shreds
Halloween 2006 :: halloween378.jpg picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
green tulle and orange and white used spider webbing (saved from the previous year) used for cauldron contents and the little witch on the left's scarf to hide the pvc frame
Halloween 2006 :: halloween312.jpg picture by Baricuda - Photobucket

I can't believe I don't have a pic of the view of the graveyard and demons thru' the purple and maroon tulle!  Hubby took most of the pics and a lot were blurry so may have lost them to that. It is so hard to take good night shots and capture the lighting.

Hope this gives you some ideas, though! And sorry it has taken me so long to get these posted!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

scareme said:


> Great idea Ish. I too use it in the house for decorating at Halloween, but have never thought about using it outside. And it's cheap enough to just toss afterwards instead of have to clean it out and store it.


Use it for padding when you pack up!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice pics Ish..
good idea with that fabric


----------

